# How did you get strong?



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Iam just starting and need some advice cheers. benny


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lots of training and lots of food.

Have you been training long?

There is a wealth of knowledge on here mate


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

no mate i have never lifted a weight in my life .

i want to get stronger any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Christ where do I start, if your training for strength lower end of the rep range is for you.

Look up 5x5 is a good place to start, I think it'd be good to read up on. Form too as the last thing you want to do injure yourself. Will you have a training partner to show you the basics


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard work, determination and food.


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Diet is a huge factor too not to be underestimated


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Join a gym mate you should get an induction for starters


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dibenny said:


> no mate i have never lifted a weight in my life .
> 
> i want to get stronger any advice is much appreciated.


Unsure of your age but I started when I was young and penniless. Looking back, with the knowledge I now have and if I had a bit of spare money, I would invest a few hundred quid on a decent coach perhaps doing a lesson per 2-3 weeks to teach you the main lifts. Personally I would ask for squat, bench press,deadlift and power clean preferably olympic technique.

This would be money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Trenbolone


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

bigt2009 said:


> Christ where do I start, if your training for strength lower end of the rep range is for you.
> 
> Look up 5x5 is a good place to start, I think it'd be good to read up on. Form too as the last thing you want to do injure yourself. Will you have a training partner to show you the basics


Thanks for replying , i'l be training on my own because i work different hours all the time.

. i will take a look at 5x5 cheers.Don't worry iam not gonna go crazy lol.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

lifting heavy all the time, 3x3 6x2 5x5 etc... lots of food and trenbolone


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

By working my @SS of and eating well.

Good luck mate, be careful this sport is addictive!


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Iam 29 mate .Thanks for the advice i will look into it.But to be honest i just want to train at home for now.

i wouldnt feel to confident going to the gym just yet.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dibenny said:


> Iam 29 mate .Thanks for the advice i will look into it.But to be honest i just want to train at home for now.
> 
> i wouldnt feel to confident going to the gym just yet.


thats what i did big mistake! my equipment was crap, i only ever made decent gains when i went to a proper gym


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

bigt2009 said:


> Diet is a huge factor too not to be underestimated


This is something which i need to sort.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

getting strong is very very simple .

do the same exercises repetitively and consistently over a period time (years) and you get strong in those exercises however doing bicep curls will not make you strong enough to pick something up off the floor so exercise selection is vital IE a squat has carry over to deadlift but will not replace deadlift , ohp will carry over to bench , these 4 will carry over into real life and into other exercises .

my advice is to pick a training routine like stronglifts 5x5 and stick to it 100% , lean form n tekkers also read up on diet , carbs and fats are good as is protein , no need to eat clean and no need to eat kfc all day so find a balance .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Off topic but thiers no one stronger than me i been through 2 divorces lol


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> thats what i did big mistake! my equipment was crap, i only ever made decent gains when i went to a proper gym


what was it like the first time you went?

I dont really know anyone who trains to go with.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> getting strong is very very simple .
> 
> do the same exercises repetitively and consistently over a period time (years) and you get strong in those exercises however doing bicep curls will not make you strong enough to pick something up off the floor so exercise selection is vital IE a squat has carry over to deadlift but will not replace deadlift , ohp will carry over to bench , these 4 will carry over into real life and into other exercises .
> 
> my advice is to pick a training routine like stronglifts 5x5 and stick to it 100% , lean form n tekkers also read up on diet , carbs and fats are good as is protein , no need to eat clean and no need to eat kfc all day so find a balance .


cheers mate ,stronglifts 5x5 i will have a look at that thanks


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

vetran said:


> Off topic but thiers no one stronger than me i been through 2 divorces lol


2 you must be mad for punishment lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dibenny said:


> what was it like the first time you went?
> 
> I dont really know anyone who trains to go with.


honestly now im like one of the strongest guys in my gym, not one person i see that goes in can squat or deadlift what i can, bench press a few people can just get a little more but when i first went of course it was abit weird but i loved it and still do, no one even looked at me when i first went in, now i get strange stirs when i squat and deadlift haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> honestly now im like one of the strongest guys in my gym, not one person i see that goes in can squat or deadlift what i can, bench press a few people can just get a little more but when i first went of course it was abit weird but i loved it and still do, no one even looked at me when i first went in, *now i get strange stirs when i squat and deadlift *haha


thats coz of the hole in the ass of your trackies


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

dibenny said:


> what was it like the first time you went?
> 
> I dont really know anyone who trains to go with.


My mate was pestering me to go so i said ok lets do it i had nothing to wear so i put on a pair of my mises yellow tracky bottoms on and got loads of wolf whistles of the guys ,cant get no worse than that mate


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> honestly now im like one of the strongest guys in my gym, not one person i see that goes in can squat or deadlift what i can, bench press a few people can just get a little more but when i first went of course it was abit weird but i loved it and still do, no one even looked at me when i first went in, now i get strange stirs when i squat and deadlift haha


Fair play mate . Do you train alone? how much did you start squating and deadlifting?


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

vetran said:


> My mate was pestering me to go so i said ok lets do it i had nothing to wear so i put on a pair of my mises yellow tracky bottoms on and got loads of wolf whistles of the guys ,cant get no worse than that mate


yellow trakkys fair play . i bet they thought whos this gay lorder lol


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dibenny said:


> Fair play mate . Do you train alone? how much did you start squating and deadlifting?


Started deadlifting from day 1 I could pull about 150kg with bad form now its like 255kg for 1 maybe more not tried for a while. I only started squatting about 7 months ago I started squatting about 120kg 5x5 now its 170kg 5x5. My bench is bad it goes up so slow I can bench 145kg and i could bench 140 6 months ago lol


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> Started deadlifting from day 1 I could pull about 150kg with bad form now its like 255kg for 1 maybe more not tried for a while. I only started squatting about 7 months ago I started squatting about 120kg 5x5 now its 170kg 5x5. My bench is bad it goes up so slow I can bench 145kg and i could bench 140 6 months ago lol


That's a serious bit of weight their mate.Do you do stronglifts5x5?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I am as weak as a kitten my friend


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]yellow trakkys fair play . i bet they thought whos this gay lorder lol


Never went back mate following week i joined the boxing club retired from it 4 years ago, best thing that ever happenened to me far better sport ,i promised my self no one will take the p*ss out of me again


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dibenny said:


> That's a serious bit of weight their mate.Do you do stronglifts5x5?


2 years in January I have been training. Yeah I did stronglifts 5x5 for about 4 months then its started to stop working. Now I do my own thing. Im thinking of starting wendlers program soon


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

mozzwigan said:


> 2 years in January I have been training. Yeah I did stronglifts 5x5 for about 4 months then its started to stop working. Now I do my own thing. Im thinking of starting wendlers program soon


And I weigh 92kg now


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> And I weigh 92kg now


I have just googled stronglifts ,iam off to read it . Thanks to all who have gave advice.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

dibenny said:


> I have just googled stronglifts ,iam off to read it . Thanks to all who have gave advice.


And most importantly learn to eat its the key to all gains size or strength


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Consistency is the key mate, keep at it. Train hard, Eat well, Drink plenty and it will happen.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I let a midget get me from behind various times.... you should try it, my strenght is now insane.

PS: Is this question even serious?


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I let a midget get me from behind various times.... you should try it, my strenght is now insane.
> 
> PS: Is this question even serious?


Its deadly serious.

i'l get back to you on the midget!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Time and patience.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Unsure of your age but I started when I was young and penniless. Looking back, with the knowledge I now have and if I had a bit of spare money, I would invest a few hundred quid on a decent coach perhaps doing a lesson per 2-3 weeks to teach you the main lifts. Personally I would ask for squat, bench press,deadlift and power clean preferably olympic technique.
> 
> This would be money well spent in my opinion.


agreed. ive been training two years now and jsut recently hired a coach for my deadlift and its sky rocketing.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Eat train sleep repeat..


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

years of consistent lifting


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> agreed. ive been training two years now and jsut recently hired a coach for my deadlift and its sky rocketing.


Who did you use? Did you just get your deadliest looked at or a few different lifts?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

dazc said:


> years of consistent lifting


or months of consistent AAS use. :whistling:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Who did you use? Did you just get your deadliest looked at or a few different lifts?


got talking to a bloke in my gym who asked for a spot and turns out he competes in strongman. but just my deadlift. on 3 body building orientated days and one power day ( which is my deadlift day)

first session was just looking at my deadlift 1rm at that point in time and rest of the sessions is his programming. added 25k to my deadlift in 7 weeks not bad going considering i had stalled for roughly 2 months.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

vetran said:


> Join a gym mate you should get an induction for starters


I have took your advice on board,and i found a nice little athletics gym with a sqaut rack and smith machine,dumbells etc.

i going to get inducted tommorow. iam listening cheers benny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

Tren and dbol!

Eat enough carbs, fat and protein, very important

Push your muscles beyond mental failure till they physically cannot push anymore


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Tren and dbol!
> 
> Eat enough carbs, fat and protein, very important
> 
> Push your muscles beyond mental failure till they physically cannot push anymore


I have just been looking at the diet section ,my brain has just melted lol


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

My advice would be if your not in the gym, you should be reading about training or watching videos about training. Soak up every bit of knowledge you can find. Your training and technique will improve no end by watching pro's. Oh and ignore the meatheat ****s in the gym who pile on the weight and lift with s**t form. Thats how you get injured mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

eat and add weight every session


----------



## Leo.T (Sep 15, 2012)

Firstly, the correct performance of basic exercises. Secondly, the correct plan of physical load and recovery for individual tasks. Thirdly the good food and fluid intake.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

because i dont really read i do a lot of youtube-ing get all my knowledge of there, lifting heavy and eating clean


----------

